# 2B1ASK1 should be changed to 2B1ASK5



## Pistol Pete (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm starting to get more than a little discouraged.  I finally end a 2 year decision making process by picking up a petition for membership.  That's when I find out that you need two Masons from that lodge to recommend you and three other Masons as references.  I know the grand sum of two Masons (concidentally of that lodge), neither of which will recommend me because they are colleagues and don't know me on a personal basis.  

I know, I know, some of you are thinking something must be wrong with this guy.  I'm a faithful Christian married man (married 16 years) and have three beautiful children that we raise together in the Church of Christ.  I am a veteran police officer of 15 years.  I volunteer twice a week at a local battered women's shelter in Dallas (working with the children of domestic violence) and just recently retired from volunteer work with the Special Olympics Texas.  Nobody I know has anything negative to say about me.

I've seen in another thread where I should visit a local lodge and they will sign off on the form for me.  If two professional colleagues won't do it because I'm not buddies with them out of work, how are strangers going to do it?


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 21, 2009)

Visit the lodge.  Meet some of the guys up there.  They should be more than happy to sign for you before long.  I know it seems like a beating, but it is worth it.


----------



## JTM (Oct 21, 2009)

hrm, interesting.  it is policy at our lodge that after showing up to 3 stated meetings that we'll sign your petition (if we deem it a good thing to do, of course).  do that, and i'm sure you'll get your signature.

but yea, 2b1ask5 is true, definitely


----------



## Pistol Pete (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you for your advice.  I'll give it a try and see how it goes.  I met an 83 year old member of the lodge I would like to join and really do think the world of him.  Even if I never become a Mason, I'm sure he and I will become good friends, so I would still come out on top.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 21, 2009)

Let us know how it goes.  Good luck.


----------



## js4253 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you visit with the Members of a Lodge and they are not willing to sign your petition, FIND ANOTHER LODGE.  I don't think you will have to do that because most Lodges are happy to have good men who are interested in joining.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 21, 2009)

js4253 said:


> If you visit with the Members of a Lodge and they are not willing to sign your petition, FIND ANOTHER LODGE.  I don't think you will have to do that because most Lodges are happy to have good men who are interested in joining.



+1.


----------



## JTM (Oct 21, 2009)

1 lodge is never representative of the craft as a whole, keep that in mind.


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well maybe we do things a little different at Lodge.  But if have a man come in off the streets and ask for a petition and says he knows no one.  Then we sit down with him chat for about 30 mins.  We give him a copy of the rooster tell him to take home look through and see if he knows anyone and to come back if he doesn't.  1/2 the time they find people they have known thier whole life but didn't know they were masons.  if they don't then we will sign if for me.  Maybe we rely too much on our Investigation committee but we haven't had a bad one yet that they recommended.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 21, 2009)

Pete- check your messages.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 21, 2009)

I was going to say that he might already know enough Brothers, just did not know they were Masons. Look around for the jewelry, signs etc, and see if they are with people you know. As others have said, sit and talk, or have a meal with them. If they won't take you, WE WILL!!! Well, if you pass the background  I am a retired Peace Officer, and a few others are on here, so you are not alone at any rate, same strength, only better support.
Stay Safe


----------



## MGM357 (Oct 22, 2009)

You shouldn't have any problems with your petition. I'm shocked that no one in the police dept isn't a bro. 

When I petitioned my lodge, I only knew one person, that led to meeting others. Also, I had to get two from the lodge I petitioned and five more true and lawful bros. Once you get the first two, the next three come easily and quickly.


----------



## Nate Riley (Oct 22, 2009)

MGM357 said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with your petition. *I'm shocked that no one in the police dept isn't a bro. *
> 
> When I petitioned my lodge, I only knew one person, that led to meeting others. Also, I had to get two from the lodge I petitioned and five more true and lawful bros. Once you get the first two, the next three come easily and quickly.



Sounds to me like there are two of them, but they won't sign his petition.

Pete - I assume you have asked them, I don't see how knowing you professionally and personally should make a difference when it comes to signing the petition.  There are plenty of guys that I work with that I don't hang out with, but I know them well enough to sign their petitions (and a couple whose petitions I would not sign).

Where are you located?


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 22, 2009)

I like to chat with the prospect and get to know him before I sign his petition, all it would take from my end is a nice conversation, 10 - 30 mins or even lunch if possible. I want to know where they're from, what they do for a living, for fun, etc. And I will also be happy to share my story. Keep that in mind, next time you need a signature, we are glad to see new people come to lodge, but we also want to see what type of person we are admitting into our order.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Oct 24, 2009)

getting 3 signatures would not be a problem in some lodges. All that they ask is that you come before a stated meeting when everyone comes to eat, and you will have your signatures 5 min after getting there. They will ask a little bit about yourself and be more than happy to sign it.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 24, 2009)

Pistol Pete said:


> Thank you for your advice.  I'll give it a try and see how it goes.  I met an 83 year old member of the lodge I would like to join and really do think the world of him.  Even if I never become a Mason, I'm sure he and I will become good friends, so I would still come out on top.



Well Pete you are correct, the worst case senerio is still a winner. I am certain however that you will find a Lodge happy to have you as a Brother.



nick1368 said:


> Well maybe we do things a little different at Lodge.  But if have a man come in off the streets and ask for a petition and says he knows no one.  Then we sit down with him chat for about 30 mins.  We give him a copy of the rooster tell him to take home look through and see if he knows anyone and to come back if he doesn't.  1/2 the time they find people they have known thier whole life but didn't know they were masons.  if they don't then we will sign if for me.  Maybe we rely too much on our Investigation committee but we haven't had a bad one yet that they recommended.



Nick, I never thought about using the roster as a means of locating a familiar face. I think that is an excellent idea.



MGM357 said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with your petition. I'm shocked that no one in the police dept isn't a bro.
> 
> When I petitioned my lodge, I only knew one person, that led to meeting others. Also, I had to get two from the lodge I petitioned and five more true and lawful bros. Once you get the first two, the next three come easily and quickly.



MGM, my story is very similar. In order to find a Mason in my family I had to jump back 4 generations (Civil War Era), and to the best of my knowledge no one that I worked with was a Mason. After picking up a petition and viewing the signature requirements I was discouraged & sat on the petition for over a year. Finally I decided to give it my best shot... picked up a fresh petition, and hit the internet. Low and behold the JW was a long time good friend whom I had fallen out of touch with, and the SD was the kid who grew up next door to me. BOY WAS I SUPRISED!! After e-mailing the JW, I met up with the Brothers at the Lodge and it was a matter of minutes before I was properly vouched for & on my way...


----------



## Nate C. (Oct 24, 2009)

Go to the pre-stated meeting dinner once or twice. Many lodges have weekly floor schools as well. It shouldn't take you more than a couple of visits to the lodge to get those signatures. If that isn't forthcoming, try another lodge. Don't get discouraged.

There are plenty of brethren carrying TCLEOSE cards, I assure you. Many just don't advertise all the time. 

Feel free to PM me if I can provide additional encouragement or assistance.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 25, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Visit the lodge.  Meet some of the guys up there.  They should be more than happy to sign for you before long.  I know it seems like a beating, but it is worth it.



yep:thumbup:


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 25, 2009)

Brethren, I'm not sure how serious PP is. I sent him a pm asking for his location & offering help almost a week ago- so far, no response.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 26, 2009)

Please do not get discouraged. The process varies from state to state. In New York a petitioner only needs to provide two or three character references, and they need not be Masons. 

Kentucky requires the petitioner to have his petition form signed off by two members of the lodge he is petitioning. If a potential mason does not have acquaintance with any members, the co-signers will be provided anyway. We do not want to lose any potential Masons, because they do not know any active Masons!!

The "2B1 ASK1", is the way to get _started_, in the petitioning process only. The procedure will require the cooperation and assistance of many other individuals, as you will see.  I urge you, to be of "good cheer", and do not get discouraged at this early stage of the game. 

Masonry has a peculiar bureaucracy, with some requirements, that can seem a little strange to an outsider. As you progress in the Craft, it will become clear to you.

Good Luck in Masonry, and in life.


----------



## etfromstar187 (Oct 28, 2009)

One does not always know where to turn and will often be pleasantly surprised.<br> Five weeks ago, my Cousin Jim Markwalder and I had an e-mail from the WM of Mt. Akra Lodge #680, F&AM to assist in conferring the Masonic Funeral Service for a 54 year member of Mt Akra Lodge, The WM was on a business trip in Columbus and could not get back to conduct the service, the widow had requested the Masonic Service after the deadline for the newpaper obituary and we had to phone around to find Brethren to assist in the final service to our departed brother. <br> Jim conducted the service, I acted as Chaplain plus reading the Masonic History and a Brother from a third Lodge stoodwith us. Though few in number, we made such an impression on one viewer that he came up to us after the service and asked how he could become a Mason. We had a good discussion with him and learned he lived near Mount Akra Lodge and we mentioned that the Secretary of that Lodge, William Tinker [who was not at the service as he was also temporarily out of town] would be a person to contact. We gave the questioner Brother Tinker's address and  he remarked, "I know William Tinker ! I lived across the street from him for several years." <br> 
Each Mason makes an impression for our Craft, hopefully leading others 2 ask one to be 1.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Oct 29, 2009)

That's how I began to research Freemasonry.  I met a man that I was very impressed with.  I noticed the Masonic ring on his hand and asked him about it.  I could tell that he wanted me to ask to join, but I wasn't ready.  I didn't know enough about it.  I've spent the last couple of years researching it to make sure it's something that I wanted in my life.  I've decided that it most certainly is.


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 30, 2009)

I joined this craft, for one simple reason. Men I respected, were Masons. I am delighted to read this story.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 1, 2009)

cemab4y said:


> I joined this craft, for one simple reason. Men I respected, were Masons. I am delighted to read this story.



:8:awesome


----------



## Ken K. (Nov 2, 2009)

My personal thought is that an alternative to this whole '2B1 ASK1' is to have another similar slogan, "2B1 ASK ME"...

Can anyone think of a problem with something like that?


----------



## Pistol Pete (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.  I followed it all to a T and still have exactly zero signatures. Thank you all for your time, but I think I'm going to check out the Elks....as long as I don't have to wear a goofy antler hat.


----------



## Nate Riley (Nov 2, 2009)

Pistol Pete said:


> Thanks for all the advice.  I followed it all to a T and still have exactly zero signatures. Thank you all for your time, but I think I'm going to check out the Elks....as long as I don't have to wear a goofy antler hat.



I know several guys who are Elks and they enjoy it quite a bit.  Good luck.


----------



## TxManx (Nov 3, 2009)

Pistol Pete said:


> That's how I began to research Freemasonry.  I met a man that I was very impressed with.  I noticed the Masonic ring on his hand and asked him about it.  I could tell that he wanted me to ask to join, but I wasn't ready.  I didn't know enough about it.  I've spent the last couple of years researching it to make sure it's something that I wanted in my life.  I've decided that it most certainly is.



Pete,

I see that later this evening you've already decided to abandon your quest and have decided to investigate becoming an Elk...

I wish you great luck in that endeavor.  

God willing, we will always be here if you change your mind.

Ken


----------



## TxManx (Nov 3, 2009)

Pistol Pete said:


> I'm starting to get more than a little discouraged.  I finally end a 2 year decision making process by picking up a petition for membership.  That's when I find out that you need two Masons from that lodge to recommend you and three other Masons as references.  I know the grand sum of two Masons (concidentally of that lodge), neither of which will recommend me because they are colleagues and don't know me on a personal basis.



They left you with that sentiment?  Wow...  I'd be disappointed too.

Your best bet is to find a lodge close to you, send an email to the secretary of the lodge, and express your interest.

Don't be discouraged by the amount of time it takes, as with all great things in life - the journey is considerably more important and rewarding than the destination itself.

Ken


----------



## Nate C. (Nov 3, 2009)

The Elks are a fine organization! Best wishes.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Nov 5, 2009)

I always tell new guys to come around and socialize at some of the meals before degrees or introduce yourself before practices.

It's like a job interview suggestion that is often ignored - be sure if you're looking, to interview _them_ as well.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 6, 2009)

drapetomaniac said:


> It's like a job interview suggestion that is often ignored - be sure if you're looking, to interview _them_ as well.



+1.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 10, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> +1.



thats the way to do it...!


----------



## JTM (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, honestly, i don't mean to be an ass or anything, but if you don't have the staying power to get 5 signatures...


----------



## Nate Riley (Nov 12, 2009)

JTM said:


> Well, honestly, i don't mean to be an ass or anything, but if you don't have the staying power to get 5 signatures...



I have the same feeling.  BTW, the guy hasn't been back or at least logged in since his last post.  

Not wanting to be a jerk, myself, I kind of kept me peace about the fact that two brothers that knew him would not sign. That brings up some suspicion in my book, not an automatic death penalty, but suspicion none the less.


----------

